# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  مقتل 4 جنود بريطانيين في افغانستان

## Sad Story

اعلنت وزارة الدفاع البريطانية عن مقتل اربعة من الجنود البريطانيين في حادثين منفصلين وقعا في افغانستان يوم الجمعة. 

ووقع الحادثان في اقليم هلماند جنوبي البلاد الذي ينشط فيه مقاتلو حركة طالبان. 

وقالت الوزارة إن جنديا واحدا قتل في انفجار عبوة ناسفة اثناء قيامه بواجب الدورية في بلدن سنجين، بينما قتل ثلاثة في انفجار جنوبي سنجين اثناء قيامهم بتعقب مقاتلي طالبان. 

وتقول وسائل الاعلام البريطانية إن الجنود الثلاثة قتلوا عندما فجر انتحاري يبلغ من العمر 13 عاما نفسه وسطهم. 

واكدت وزارة الدفاع مقتل طفل افغاني في الانفجار الثاني، ولكنها لم تؤكد ان الطفل المذكور كان هو الانتحاري الذي تسبب في مقتل الجنود البريطانيين. 

ووصف رئيس الحكومة البريطانية جوردون براون مقتل الجنود الاربعة بأنه "خسارة مأساوية." 

وجاء في بيان اصدره مكتب براون: "ان محاربة حركة طالبان في افغانستان تضع جنودنا في الخط الاول في الحرب على الارهاب. انا اعلم ان البلاد بأسرها تشعر بالفخر بجنودنا وبالجهود التي يبذلونها لحماية كل فرد منا." 

وقد ارتفع بذلك عدد القتلى البريطانيين في افغانستان منذ الغزو الغربي للبلاد عام 2001 الى اكثر من 130 حسب احصاءات وزارة الدفاع بلندن.

المزيد...

----------

